# Last Day Out



## icepounder (Nov 23, 2014)

Well this was the last day out for me. We did pretty good considering the temperature and wind. Time to get the ice gear out !

This was the best fish of the day.


----------



## Y_J (Nov 24, 2014)

Right on. Nice looking catch.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Good job ip =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice one =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 24, 2014)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------

